# Aspire Atlantis V2



## E.T. (29/1/16)

Hi any vendors still stock this, I bought Aspire Coils for my Ijust 2, they do not seem to fit correctly (looks the same size as the eleaf coils , inserts fine, but when I put the base back on the tank the atomizer comes loose) 

So now I need to buy a tank to use the coils ha ha.


----------



## Mari (29/1/16)

E.T. said:


> Hi any vendors still stock this, I bought Aspire Coils for my Ijust 2, they do not seem to fit correctly (looks the same size as the eleaf coils , inserts fine, but when I put the base back on the tank the atomizer comes loose)
> 
> So now I need to buy a tank to use the coils ha ha.



Good day 
We stock the the Eleaf coils for the iJust2. 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product-category/eleaf/


----------



## E.T. (29/1/16)

Mari said:


> Good day
> We stock the the Eleaf coils for the iJust2.
> http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product-category/eleaf/


 Thanks Mari will keep that in mind, he he the problem is i am sitting with 10 coils that i can not use at this stage ha ha


----------

